# remington 742 reciever screws



## timberghost1 (Sep 12, 2009)

can anyone tell me what size screws the reciever plug screws are, the gun had a scope on it and has been took off and i need the 4 flat head screws to go back in it,,if anyone has these 4 screws id be happy to buy them or tell me what size i need and i can try and find some.i have some that came with a scope mount but they are to long..many thanks.


----------



## Laman (Sep 13, 2009)

Go to a any gunsmith, he probably has dozens laying around from mounting scopes, they are a pretty standard size.


----------



## timberghost1 (Sep 13, 2009)

i'll do that and also checkout the local gun dealer,,they mount alot of scopes so maybe they will have 4 of them


----------



## Patchpusher (Sep 13, 2009)

I think 742's are 6/48 and 7400's are 8/40.


----------



## Hammack (Sep 13, 2009)

You should be able to find them at Midwayusa.com or Brownells.com  I'm with Patchpusher.  It's probably either a 6-48 or a 8-40.  Most base screws are one or the other.


----------



## pemop (Sep 14, 2009)

Patchpusher said:


> <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://www.vaiside.info/vaiside/client/pages/3859/info.html"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.vaiside.info/vaiside/client/pages/3859/info.html"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>I think 742's are 6/48 and 7400's are 8/40.



That's what I though upon reading this and try brownells as Hammack suggested.


----------

